# Dual vertical coils on Velocity



## VapeDude (21/9/15)

So I know its not much but its my first vertical coil build and I must say its light years better on the Velocity than a horizontal build. 

Better flavour and no spitback at all from the coils.

Dual 24 Guage Kanthal, 6 wraps each reading at 0.39 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Neat coiling. I also prefer vertical coils in the Velocity: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-velocity-thread.t13101/


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

VapeDude said:


> So I know its not much but its my first vertical coil build and I must say its light years better on the Velocity than a horizontal build.
> 
> Better flavour and no spitback at all from the coils.
> 
> Dual 24 Guage Kanthal, 6 wraps each reading at 0.39 ohms.



Nice Going! Try using one piece of wick so that when you drip from top it lands on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (21/9/15)

Andre said:


> Neat coiling. I also prefer vertical coils in the Velocity: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-velocity-thread.t13101/



Thanks



Paulie said:


> Nice Going! Try using one piece of wick so that when you drip from top it lands on there



I saw this technique on a different forum shortly after wicking mine, will definitely give it a go when I rewick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

so neat and tidy. well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> so neat and tidy. well done!



Thanks the Velocity makes it pretty easy to build nice and neat, so much space


----------

